# craftsman leaf blower/vac



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

ok new here and hope you can help i hav a craftsman leaf blower/vac model c 944.51774 with a walbro wa 228a carb wouldnt start so i rebuilt the carb ,the primer or purge bulb blows out so i have it hooked to the line that blows in the tank and the other hooked to the filter my problem is i cant get fuel from the tank to the carb ! if i put gas in the carb it starts right up


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Double check your model number I tried to look it up on the sears site, but it did not show up.


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

ok this is from the cover of the manual C944.517740 seems i forgot the zero ...lol


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Don't remember seeing a model that starts with 944 (possible that it is a real old one). See if you can find a model # on the blower.


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

ok i emailed sears for the proper part number and this is the one they said too use 944.517741 so we can try that one ...lol


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

well just went to their website and thats not the same blower its similar but the carb and choke is different, does it make a difference cause im in canada ...maybe its a canadian only product?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Ahhh... must be a Canadian number or somethin'  Those models of blowers use a number of different carb setups depending on the year of manufacture but they are all basically the same.


----------



## stlkevin (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a craftsmas leaf blower/vac, replaced the fuel line yesterday because the filter that sucks the gas into the line broke off from the line. At this point now, when you go to prime the blower, gas isn't being sucked through at all. 

Anyone have any ideas on what else could be wrong?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you replace all the fuel lines or just the one with the filter? If this line were brittle and broke, then there is a good possibility that all the lines are brittle and may be cracked or not sealing good at the attachment points.


----------



## stlkevin (Nov 27, 2006)

We just replaced the one gas line that runs from inside the gas tank to the primer.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You most likely sucked some crud into the carb without the filter and the old crumbly fuel lines. Best bet would be to tear the carb apart and clean it. It might need a rebuild but a simple cleaning may be all it needs.


----------

